
OpenSSH 6.8-6.9 PTY local privilege escalation exploit (CVE-2015-6565) - emilburzo
http://www.openwall.com/lists/oss-security/2017/01/26/2
======
advisedwang
This was fixed in 7.0, released in 2015-08-11.

------
paws
Sierra 10.12.3 appears to be running OpenSSH_7.3p1, LibreSSL 2.4.1

i.e. if you run latest macOS & wondering if this exploit affects you, you're
all clear.

------
codehusker
>> I guess its either PoC||GTFO for users to update.

Sad but true.

Are there any supported systems still shipping an affected version?

